# Appreciate Some Advice On Platform For Mini-lathe



## Epictetus (Jul 12, 2016)

Hi folks,
Does anyone have handy the rough footprint for the HF 7x12 mini-lathe?

I have a good location for it (when it arrives) - a solid wood workbench.  The workbench top is however made from pine boards and somewhat uneven.

I'd like a really solid foundation for the lathe so maybe I shouldn't just level the feet with beer coasters - or would that be sufficient?

How about screwing down some 3/4" birch plywood?

Any suggestions would be most appreciated.

Cheers
(anxiously awaiting the UPS man)


----------



## Bob Korves (Jul 12, 2016)

Heavier plywood, the types with more plies and few voids, would work fine over the pine boards under your lathe.  A chunk of 1-1/8" underlayment would be a good, solid choice, would not likely warp from the strains of the pine boards.


----------



## Tozguy (Jul 12, 2016)

Plywood, the thicker the better. Your birch plywood sounds good. Can you get two layers on the bench from one sheet? Remove the pine boards first if you can. They will just get in the way.


----------



## Epictetus (Jul 13, 2016)

Bob and Tozguy,

Many thanks - I'm almost sold on doubling up maple plywood.

Here's a funny one - I checked at HF if they had any news on the lathe - apparently 3 weeks is the norm, upwards of 13 weeks.  Anyways, it had shipped already!  I googled the tracking number and the last entry was "Left on front porch".  I ran downstairs and there it was when I opened the front door!

I was kinda hoping to get the FedEx guy to help me lift it up on the bench but it was no problem for one guy - I manhandled it end for end onto various heights until I could get in on the bench.  Then it just slid out the box.

Looking at it at now I'm thinking a 2 ft length of 2x4 would do the job - it might look a bit funky - top heavy looking, but hey.  Please let me know your opinion of that idea!

Cheers!


----------



## Tozguy (Jul 13, 2016)

Epic,
Could you elaborate on your idea and what the 2x4 is for?
Mike


----------



## kvt (Jul 13, 2016)

A single 2X4 has a tendency to warp and twist,  Which will in turn transfer some of that into the Lathe,    You need the most stable base you can come up with.   I would suggest still going with one of the other suggestions on mounting.   One of the other things I would look at when selecting the mounting platform is how much oil will it absorb and will it start to warp or come apart because of it.   
I have not worked with your small lathe but have a Sherline and even something that small still gets transfer from what it is mounted on, and have seen may of the people with larger lathes talk about it.  (just my 2 cents)


----------



## Epictetus (Jul 13, 2016)

Mike,
I was thinking about bolting the lathe to the 2x4 and then screwing the 2x4 to the bench top.  This "legs" of this lathe easily fit on the face of a 2x4.  Gone off the idea now after kvt's comment about 2x4's warping.

kvt,
I've found some 3/4" outdoor plywood in the shed - enough to double up.  Then I can put some 1/4" "nice" plywood on top of that.  Then picture frame it with solid wood and varnish the whole thing.
Never thought about oil seepage - I mean the lathe does come with a drip tray.

So I'm thinking of bolting the lathe to the (3/4 + 3/4 + 1/4") glued up plywood and then screwing the plywood to the bench top.

Cheers!


----------



## Tozguy (Jul 13, 2016)

The table top should be solidly fixed to the bench before bolting the lathe on it. The lathe needs to be shimmed so it is mounted stress free. If you bolt the lathe to the plywood first then the plywood to the bench, you will most likely be creating twist in the ways.
The lathe was assembled and shipped with everything lined up so it is important not to stress it out of alignment when mounting it.  
What does the manual say about mounting your lathe?


----------



## karim (Jul 13, 2016)

Here's how I mounted my (similarly sized) lathe:



The base is built of 3/4" oak plank & plywood, with a 14ga cold-rolled steel sheet top. The steel plate is primarily for surface protection of the plywood, as well as providing a solid mounting point for magnetic bases, etc.

The base has enough weight that it doesn't need to be permanently bolted to the bench, but light enough to be moved easily if needed.


----------



## Epictetus (Jul 13, 2016)

Tozguy,
Thanks for the advice.  New plan of action - screw 1 1/2 " maple plywood to bench top, shimming where necessary.  Put lathe of top of plywood - it has rubber feet.  Hope i don't knock it over.
Let's just say the manual is somewhat lacking.

Karim,
Thanks also, especially for the photo - very nice - and drawers!  Think I'll do as you do - let the weight hold it down.

Cheers
(waiting for the glue to dry)


----------



## karim (Jul 13, 2016)

Epictetus said:


> Thanks also, especially for the photo - very nice - and drawers! Think I'll do as you do - let the weight hold it down.



Something really important:

The lathe *must* be secured to a base. None of these mini lathes should really be operated just on their own footprint. I highly recommend you do the opposite: secure the lathe to a base, and _then optionally _secure the base to the bench.


----------



## Epictetus (Jul 13, 2016)

Karim,
Yeah, i agree - even though I know squat.
How about this - I secure the lathe to the plywood and then secure the plywood to the (uneven) benchtop with just one big screw?  Hey, that'll have the extra benefit of being able to swivel it around to take a look at things in the back, etc.
Cheers!


----------



## Epictetus (Jul 14, 2016)

As mentioned, the HF manual doesn't talk about mounting the lathe.
However, *the little machine shop* has a good manual for their version of the lathe and they say:

_*Mounting Your Lathe
The SIEG C3 7x14Mini Lathe comes with rubber feet and spreader bars that attach to the same holes used to secure the lathe for shipping. If you want your lathe to be portable, simply install these spreader bars and feet. You can also bolt your lathe to your workbench. The following diagram shows the holes required. Mount the lathe to the workbench with M8 bolts. The bolts should be about 10 mm longer than the thickness of the workbench. Use fender washers on the underside of wooden benches to prevent the bolt heads from pulling through. *_

Not sure of the purpose for the "spreader bars".


----------



## MSD0 (Jul 14, 2016)

Epictetus said:


> As mentioned, the HF manual doesn't talk about mounting the lathe.
> However, *the little machine shop* has a good manual for their version of the lathe and they say:
> 
> _*Mounting Your Lathe
> ...


I would remove the rubber feet and just use the M8 bolts to mount the lathe to the bench. Try to get the bench somewhat level and then level the lathe by tightening the bolts and adding shims.


----------



## Kernbigo (Jul 14, 2016)

Here is my south bend, mounted on a bench 1 1/2" thick bench a friend built me when he worked at a furniture factory


----------

